

Remind HN: Design does not always mean Graphic Design - DanI-S


======
ohwp
Costume design, Industrial design, Fashion design, Furniture design, Game
design, _Graphic design_ , Industrial design, Fashion design, Furniture
design, Game design, Graphic design, Interaction design, Interior design,
Jewelry design, Landscape design, Learning design, Lighting design, Industrial
design, Fashion design, Furniture design, Game design, Graphic design,
Interaction design, Interior design, Jewelry design, Landscape design,
Learning design, Lighting design, Packaging design, Scenic design, Sound
design, Urban design, User Experience Design, User Interface Design,
Industrial design, Fashion design, Furniture design, Game design, Graphic
design, Interaction design, Interior design, Jewelry design, Landscape design,
Learning design, Lighting design, Packaging design, Scenic design, Sound
design, Urban design, User Experience Design, User Interface Design, Web
design, Architecture as a whole, Engineering as a whole

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Designer>

~~~
sabertoothed
You forgot to highlight the other 3 "Graphic design" :)

------
pukka_my
I would (selfishly) add design research & design strategy, but nix all of
engineering - some engineers are more like plumbers, fixing what already
exists rather than creating something new

